# Eheim 2180



## Mark Webb (11 Dec 2009)

I am considering filtration for a 1000 litre setup. First option is the 2180, only reservation is the weight of it. Is it manageable when full with water? Considering if I might be better with 2 smaller Eheims?


----------



## George Farmer (11 Dec 2009)

It'll likely weigh around 20Kg when full.  

Another option is the Fluval FX5.


----------



## Mark Webb (11 Dec 2009)

Thanks George. Bit of a lump then    I have to say I am an Eheim man, I have 2 x 2028's which are 6/7 years old and they just keep going. Have read one or two reports of unhappy users on the FX.


----------



## Coiln3107 (15 Dec 2009)

Couldn't agree more I just replaced a Tetratech 2400 with a pair of Eheim 2078's BLISS complete silence, variable flow, easy to clean and upkeep 2 smaller filters than one massive one. I certainly did not look forward to lifting the Tetra on to the worktop for cleaning but the 2078's are easily manageable. They are not cheap but the quality of build and silent running is bliss!


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (15 Dec 2009)

Mark Webb said:
			
		

> I am considering filtration for a 1000 litre setup. First option is the 2180, only reservation is the weight of it. Is it manageable when full with water? Considering if I might be better with 2 smaller Eheims?




Mark 

There a four casters on each corner - have a look at the parts diagram No. 7428558

http://www.aquatics-online.co.uk/catalo ... -parts.asp

As for an FX5 - i would check whether it would fit in your cupboard - its one hell of size
viewtopic.php?f=38&t=4262&start=0

Regards
Paul.


----------



## andyh (15 Dec 2009)

Eheim every time!

But that's just my opinion!


----------



## Themuleous (16 Dec 2009)

I think the 2078 is the new version of the 2080 if so, I've got the 2080 and its pretty heavy.

Maidenhead Aquatics have also brought out their own range of externals, the AquaManta EFX range.  The 600 has a reported 2200lph flow and from what I've seen of them in the shop they aren't massive like the FX5.  

http://www.fishkeeper.co.uk/Prodshowroo ... spx?id=258

I've not managed to see one of these in action yet so cant comment on noise, hopefully MA have done some R&D on that front.

Sam


----------



## Mark Webb (16 Dec 2009)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> I think the 2078 is the new version of the 2080 if so, I've got the 2080 and its pretty heavy.
> 
> Maidenhead Aquatics have also brought out their own range of externals, the AquaManta EFX range.  The 600 has a reported 2200lph flow and from what I've seen of them in the shop they aren't massive like the FX5.
> 
> ...



Thanks Sam, 2078 is a smaller version of the 2080. 8.6 litre volume against 25 litre.


----------



## Mark Webb (16 Dec 2009)

I continue to be confused by the Eheim model specs. Comparing the 2078 and 2080. 

According to the specs, if I go for the 2078 it suits a tank up to 700 litres so I would need 2 which would give me filtration for a 1400 litre tank and output of 3700 litres per hour (2 x 1850) and a filter volume of 17.22 litres.

If I go for the 2080 I get a filter which is suits a tank up to 1200 litres, gives me 1700 litres per hour with a filter volume of 25 litres which is 45 % greater than 2 x 2078's.

So if I compare the 2 options, the 2 x 2078's looks by far the best option in terms of output, plus I have a backup,  but filter volume is much smaller.  :?


----------



## paul.in.kendal (16 Dec 2009)

Hi Mark

Sorry, I missed this thread.  I've got a 2180 thermofilter, and it does indeed weigh a lot! Unfortunately I can offer no more advice than that, as this is the only filter I've ever owned, so I can't compare it with anything.  But it does seem good and quiet to me.  I've had some issues with leaking, but to be honest this is most likely down to my own total lack of experience (e.g. not greasing and seating gaskets properly) rather than the Eheim itself.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (16 Dec 2009)

Mark Webb said:
			
		

> I continue to be confused by the Eheim model specs. Comparing the 2078 and 2080.
> 
> Mark
> 
> ...


----------



## hazeljane (20 Dec 2009)

im thinking of getting a 2180 after christmas after using eheim's in the past and using fluvals now i think their the best .Bit expensive though???


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (20 Dec 2009)

hazeljane said:
			
		

> im thinking of getting a 2180 after christmas after using eheim's in the past and using fluvals now i think their the best .Bit expensive though???




Stu 

I bought my 2080 from these guy's as they were the cheapest 9 months ago 
http://www.ultimateaquatics.co.uk/acata ... _2080.html

2180 is dear considering the only difference is any electronically control internal heater.

Regards
Paul.


----------



## hazeljane (20 Dec 2009)

Thanks for that flyfisherman will bear that in mind thats 40 quid cheaper than were i seen it.


----------

